# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Rumi

## PrInCiPiEl

Anyone madly in love with dead has hope for something that lives
Strive in the hope of a Living one who does not die in a day or two.
Choose not a mean companion out of meanness,
for intimacy of that sort is a borrowed thing.
If your intimates other than GOD are faithful, what happened to your father and mother?
Your intimacy with milk and breasts has gone, Your dread of grammar school has gone.
That was a ray upon their being' wall-
The ray has gone back to the Sun.
When that ray falls upon something, You become its lover , O champion!
Whatever you love in existence has received a gold plating from God's attributes
The beauty of the counterfeit coin is a borrowed thing-
Beneath its beauty lies the substance of ugliness..
From now on take water from heaven -
You have seen no faithfulness from the drainpipe!



- *Rumi* -

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

If thou fleest with the hope of peace and comfort,
From that side thou shalt be afflicted with misfortune.
There is no treasure without wild beasts and traps,
There is no peace except in the spiritual retreat of GOD.


*Jalal al-Din RUMI*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

* _Shënim :_

*Jalal al-Din RUMI* 

- Poet Persian që jetoi në shekullin e trembëdhjetë ...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

If you want special illumination , look upon the human face :
See clearly withing laughter the Essence of Ultimate Truth.


*- RUMI -*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*RUMI*


_Ghazal 322_

    I have come so that, tugging your ear, I may draw you to me,
unheart and unself you, plant you in my heart and soul.
    Rosebush, I have come a sweet springtide unto you, to seize
you very gently in my embrace and squeeze you.
    I have come to adorn you in this worldly abode, to convey you
above the skies like lovers' prayers.
    I have come because you stole a kiss from an idol fair; give it 
back with a glad heart, master, for I will seize you back.
    What is a mere rose?  You are the All*, you are the speaker of 
the command "Say"*.  If no one else knows you, since you are I, I 
know you.
    You are my soul and spirit, you are my Fatiha-chanter*, be-
come altogether the Fatiha, so that I may chant you in my heart.
    You are my quarry and game, though you have sprung from
the snare; return to the snare, and if you will not, I will drive
you.
    The lion said to me, You are a wonderous deer; be gone!  Why
do you run in my wake so swiftly?  I will tear you to pieces.
    Accept my blow, and advance like a hero's shield; 
give your ear to naught but the bowstring, that I may bend you
like a bow.
    So many thousand stages there are from earth's bounds to
man; I have brought you from city to city, I will not leave you by 
the roadside.
    Say nothing, froth not, do not raise the lid of the cauldron; 
simmer well, and be patient, for I am cooking you.    
    No, for you are a lion's whelp hidden in a deer's body:  I will 
cause you suddenly to transcend the deer's veil.
    You are my ball, and you run in the curved mallet of my
decree; though I am making you to run, I am still running in your track.



_Përkthyer nga_ : * A.J. Arberry*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Love is reckless*


Love is reckless; not reason.
Reason seeks a profit.

Love comes on strong,
consuming herself, unabashed.


Yet, in the midst of suffering,
Love proceeds like a millstone,
hard surfaced and straightforward.


Having died of self-interest,
she risks everything and asks for nothing.
Love gambles away every gift God bestows.


Without cause God gave us Being;
without cause, give it back again.


*Rumi*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*- Rumi -* 


O you who've gone on pilgrimage -
              where are you, where, oh where?
Here, here is the Beloved!
              Oh come now, come, oh come!
Your friend, he is your neighbor,
             he is next to your wall -
You, erring in the desert - 
              what air of love is this?
If you'd see the Beloved's
              form without any form -
You are the house, the master,
              You are the Kaaba, you! . . .
Where is a bunch of roses,
              if you would be this garden?
Where, one soul's pearly essence
              when you're the Sea of God?
That's true - and yet your troubles
              may turn to treasures rich -
How sad that you yourself veil
              the treasure that is yours!



_Përkthyer nga_  :  Prof.Dr. *Annemarie Schimmel*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*- Rumi -*

-_ Përkthyer nga_: Prof.Dr. Annemarie Schimmel


Oh, if a tree could wander
     and move with foot and wings!
It would not suffer the axe blows
     and not the pain of saws!
For would the sun not wander
     away in every night ?
How could at every morning
     the world be lighted up?
And if the ocean's water
     would not rise to the sky,
How would the plants be quickened
     by streams and gentle rain?
The drop that left its homeland,
     the sea, and then returned ?
It found an oyster waiting
     and grew into a pearl.
Did Yusaf not leave his father,
     in grief and tears and despair?
Did he not, by such a journey,
     gain kingdom and fortune wide?
Did not the Prophet travel
     to far Medina, friend?
And there he found a new kingdom
     and ruled a hundred lands.
You lack a foot to travel?
     Then journey into yourself!
And like a mine of rubies
     receive the sunbeams? print!
Out of yourself ? such a journey
     will lead you to your self,
It leads to transformation
     of dust into pure gold!



_PrInCiPiEl_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*~ Rumi ~*

- _Përkthyer nga_ : *A.J. Arberry*



*DESCENT*

I made a far journey
Earth's fair cities to view,
but like to love's city
City none I knew

At the first I knew not
That city's worth,
And turned in my folly
A wanderer on earth.

From so sweet a country
I must needs pass,
And like to cattle
Grazed on every grass.

As Moses' people
I would liefer eat
Garlic, than manna
And celestial meat.

What voice in this world
to my ear has come
Save the voice of love
Was a tapped drum.

Yet for that drum-tap
From the world of All 
Into this perishing
Land I did fall.

That world a lone spirit
Inhabiting.
Like a snake I crept
Without foot or wing.

The wine that was laughter
And grace to sip
Like a rose I tasted
Without throat or lip.

'Spirit, go a journey,'
Love's voice said:
'Lo, a home of travail
I have made.'

Much, much I cried:
'I will not go';
Yea, and rent my raiment
And made great woe.

Even as now I shrink
To be gone from here,
Even so thence
To part I did fear.

'Spirit, go thy way,'
Love called again,
'And I shall be ever nigh thee
As they neck's vein.'

Much did love enchant me
And made much guile;
Love's guile and enchantment
Capture me the while.

In ignorance and folly
When my wings I spread,
From palace unto prison
I was swiftly sped.

Now I would tell
How thither thou mayst come;
But ah, my pen is broke
And I am dumb.




PrInCiPiEl

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*~ Rumi ~*




Our death is our wedding with eternity. 
What is the secret? God is One. 
The sunlight splits when entering the windows of the house. 
This multiplicity exists in the cluster of grapes; 
It is not in the juice made from the grapes. 
For he who is living in the Light of God, 
The death of the carnal soul is a blessing. 
Regarding him, say neither bad nor good, 
For he is gone beyond the good and the bad. 
Fix your eyes on God and do not talk about what is invisible, 
So that he may place another look in your eyes. 
It is in the vision of the physical eyes 
That no invisible or secret thing exists. 
But when the eye is turned toward the Light of God 
What thing could remain hidden under such a Light? 
Although all lights emanate from the Divine Light 
Don't call all these lights "the Light of God"; 
It is the eternal light which is the Light of God, 
The ephemeral light is an attribute of the body and the flesh. 
...Oh God who gives the grace of vision! 
The bird of vision is flying towards You with the wings of desire.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

_The Rubaiyat_ of *Jalal Al-Din Rumi*


Përkthime të zgjedhura nga : * A.J. Arberry*

**

Time bringeth swift to end
The rout men keep;
Death's wolf is nigh to rend
These silly sheep.

See, how in pride they go
With lifted head,
Till Fate with a sudden blow
Smiteth them dead.



Thou who lovest, life a crow,
Winter's chill and winter's snow,
Ever exiled from the vale's
Roses red, and nightingales:

Take this moment to thy heart!
When the moment shall depart,
Long thou 'lt seek it as it flies
With a hundred lamps and eyes.



The heavenly rider passed;
The dust rose in the air;
He sped; but the dust he cast
Yet hangeth there.

Straight forward thy vision be, 
And gaze not left or night;
His dust is here, and he 
In the Infinite.



Who was he that said
The immortal spirit is dead,
Or how dared he say
Hope's sun hath passed away?

An enemy of the sun,
Standing his roof upon,
Bound up both his eyes
And cried: 'Lo, the sun dies!'



'Who lifteth up the spirit,
Say, who is he?'
'Who gave in the beginning
This life to me.

Who hoodeth, life a falcon's,
Awhile mine eyes,
But presently shall loose me
To hunt my prize.'



As salt resolved in the ocean
I was swallowed in God's sea,
Past faith, past unbelieving,
Past doubt, past certainty.

Suddenly in my bosom
A star shone clear and bright;
All the suns of heaven
Vanished in that star's light.



Flowers every night
Blossom in the sky;
Peace in the Infinite;
At peace am I.

Sighs a hundredfold
From my heart arise;
My heart, dark and cold,
Flames with my sighs.



He that is my souls' repose
Round my heart encircling goes,
Round my heart and soul of bliss
He encircling is.

Laughing from my earthy bed
Like a tree I lift my head,
For the Fount of Living mirth
Washes round my earth.



The breeze of the morn 
Scatters musk in its train,
Fragrance borne
From my fair love's lane.

Ere the world wastes,
Sleep no more: arise!
The caravan hastes,
The sweet scent dies.



If life be gone, fresh life to you
God offereth,
A life eternal to renew
This life of death.

The Fount of Immorality
In Love is found;
The come, and in this boundless sea
Of Love be drowned.



Happy was I
In the pearl's heart to lie;
Till, lashed by life's hurricane,
Life a tossed wave I ran.

The secret of the sea
I uttered thunderously;
Like a spent cloud on the shore
I slept, and stirred no more.



He set the world aflame,
And laid me on the same;
A hundred tongues of fire
Lapped round my pyre.

And when the blazing tide
Engulfed me, and I sighed,
Upon my mouth in haste
His hand He placed.



Though every way I try
His whim to satisfy,
His every answering word
Is a pointed sword.

See how the blood drips
From His finger-tips;
Why does He find it good
To wash in my blood?



Remembering Thy lip,
The ruby red I kiss;
Having not that to sip,
My lips press this.

Not to Thy far sky
Reaches my stretched hand,
Wherefore kneeling, I
Embrace the land.


I sought a soul in the sea
And found a coral there;
Beneath the foam for me
An ocean was all laid bare.

Into my heart's night
Along a narrow way
I groped; and lo! the light,
An infinite land of day.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Jalal al-Din RUMI* 


The garden of
Love
is green without
limit
and yields many
fruits
other than sorrow
and joy.
Love is beyond either
condition:
without spring,
without autumn,
it is always fresh.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

* ~ RUMI ~*  




*Art as Flirtation and Surrender* 


In your light I learn how to love.

In your beauty, how to make poems.

You dance inside my chest,

where no one sees you,

but sometimes I do,

and that sight becomes this art.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*~ Rumi ~* 

Come, come, whoever you are.
Wanderer, worshipper, lover of leaving.
It doesnt matter.
Ours is not a caravan of despair.
Come, even if you have broken your vow
a hundred times.
Come, yet again, come, come.



_Përkthimi  :  A.J.Arberry_

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Rumi*_- Përkthyer nga_ :  Prof.Dr.*Annemarie Schimmel*


The day I've died, my pall is moving on -
But do not think my heart is still on earth!
Don't weep and pity me: "Oh woe, how awful!"
You fall in devil's snare - woe, that is awful!
Don't cry "Woe, parted!" at my burial -
For me this is the time of joyful meeting!
Don't say "Farewell!" when I'm put in the grave -
A curtain is it for eternal bliss.
You saw "descending" - now look at the rising!
Is setting dangerous for sun and moon?
To you it looks like setting, but it's rising;
The coffin seems a jail, yet it means freedom.
Which seed fell in the earth that did not grow there?
Why do you doubt the fate of human seed?
What bucket came not filled from out the cistern?
Why should the Yusaf "Soul" then fear this well?
Close here your mouth and open it on that side.
So that your hymns may sound in Where- no-place!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Rumi*_- Përkthyer nga_ :  Prof.Dr.*Annemarie Schimmel*


*Without the eyes...*

Without the eyes - two clouds - the lightning of the heart:
The fire of God's threat, how could it be allayed?
How would the herbage grow of union, sweet to taste?
How would the fountains all gush forth with water pure?
How would the rosebed tell its secret to the meadow?
How would the violet make contracts with jasmine?
How would the plane tree lift its hands in prayer, say?
How would the trees' heads toss free in the air of Love?
How would the blossoms shake their sleeves in days of spring
To shed their lovely coins about the garden wide?
How would the tulip's cheek be red like flames and blood?
How would the rose draw out its gold now from its purse?
How would the ringdoves call like seekers, "Where, oh where?"
How would the stork repeat his laklak from his soul,
To say: "O Helper high, Thine is the kingdom, Thine!"
How would the dust reveal the secrets of its heart?
How would the sky become a garden full of light? 





_Poezitë i seleksionoi_ : *PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Rumi*

* _D 2077_


Look at me-
these two cheeks
saffron-stained,
the wordly
multi-hued
signs of me,
and my soul,
ancient,wise,
set within
this,my frame-
    may my youth
    be as dust
    at its feet-
Look sharp now,
through my eyes-
    Do not let
    my seeming
    heartsomeness
    stel away
    with your heart.
These, my lips,
and once kissed
by their fate,
crunched out words
so sweet that
sugar blanched.
Ears will hear
the surface
of my words,
unpierced by
my soulful
thundering...

What fires rage
in this world
from my breath,
forevers
bubble up
immortal
from words,
evanesced?
Gazin on
Shams, the sun
     and the pride
     of Tabriz,
what was it
I saw that
set all these,
     my meanings
in motion?





_Nga libri i_ *F.D.Lewis* , Ass. Prof. në  *Emory University of Atlanta* 



PrInCiPiEl

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Rumi*

Love has nothing to do with

the five senses and the six directions:

its goal is only to experience

the attraction exerted by the Beloved.

Afterwards, perhaps, permission

will come from God:

the secrets that ought to be told with be told

with an eloquence nearer to the understanding

that these subtle confusing allusions.

The secret is partner with none

but the knower of the secret:

in the skeptic's ear

the secret is no secret at all.


*Mathnawi III*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Rumi*



The heart like grain
us like a mill
     how can the mill
    know why it turns ?
Flesh , like the stone
water,our thoughts
Sotne says: It knows
    the course , Water.
and Water says:
    Ask the miller 
    he sends water
    cascading down.
Miller tells you :
    Chewer of bread
    if not for this
    how bake, how eat ?
And on oand on
the cycle goes

Silence! Ask God 
for He'll tell you

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Jalal al-Din RUMI*

As I enter the solitude of prayer
I put these matters to Him , for He knows
      That's my prayer-time habit, to turn and talk
      That's why it's said: " My heart delights in prayer"
Through pureness a winddow opens in my soul
God's message comes immeditate to me
Through my window the Book, the rain and light
all pour into my room from gleaming source 
      Hell's the room in which there is no window
To open windows , that's religion's goal.


                                                  M3:2400-404

_Nga libri i_ * F.D.Lewis*

----------

